

Ask HN: How's this idea? forum - howon92

What do you think about setting up a &quot;How&#x27;s this idea?&quot; I often come up with random ideas while taking showers and ask my friends if the ideas seem any good to them. Any thoughts?
======
jackgolding
A professional crowd sourced focus market research agency would be an
interesting company to start up - I'm sure there are little niece communities
like HN, Quora where you can ask for feedback but if you could do this for
many fields, would be very useful to some companies.

------
brudgers
Ideas matter less than execution. Build it (hopefully on Discourse). See if
they come.

------
Mz
I assume you mean business or start-up ideas.

In order for that to be of real use, you would need to develop the
architecture of ideas better. I have a little sandbox blog for doing that,
but, like so many things I do, it is kind of on the back burner.

By architecture of ideas, I mean that there is a big difference between, say,
some off the cuff random idea written out in a paragraph and the same idea
backed by the same number of words but filled with years of experience,
research, and refining the idea. So there is a big difference between a glib
one-liner thrown out by an "armchair politician" and a succinct one line
mission statement that has a density of information and ideas in it.

If you want this to be more than just shooting the shit -- if you want it to
be meaty feedback on which ideas might actually fly as businesses -- you will
need to put in place that architecture, as well as a development process. At
that point, it is more than just a forum. It is a vehicle for development.

